# Lust auf Spiel verloren. Durchzock Zwang



## AlreadyDead (14. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, momentan hab ich mehrere Baustellen was Spiele betrifft. Zelda Skyward Sword, Super Mario Galaxy 2, New super Mario Bros. U, New Super Mario 3D World/Land.
Nu isses so, dass sich Zelda absolut hinzieht, das Spiel wird durch Backtracking so dermaßen verdreifacht, dass ich es nur noch mit Komplettlösung spiele um es nach etlichen Wochen (da ich nur am Wochenende wirklichen Elan für das Spiel aufbringen kann) durchzuspielen. Ich bin ein Fan der Zelda Reihe, aber selbst wenn es nicht ganz so schlimm wäre, wenn ich ein Spiel angefangen habe, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgegeben habe, dann fühle ich mich innerlich dazu verpflichtet es auch bis zum Ende zu spielen. Normalerweise immer Eines nach dem Anderen, doch da die Mario Games sowieso alle gleich sind bzw. keine derbe Story mit fetten Zwischensequenzen und Charakterentwicklung beinhalten, ist mir das egal, dass ich da X Spiele offen habe.
Geht es euch auch manchmal so, dass ich absolut keine Lust mehr habt aber euch gewissermaßen selbst den Zwang auferlegt habt es durchzuspielen oder ist es euch einfach egal und ihr könnt gemütlich das nächste angehen.

PS: Zelda Twilight Princess für den GC hab ich auch noch halb angefangen, aber das wurmt nur wenn ich dran denke


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2013)

Die meisten Spiele sind halt nicht so gut das ICH lange Lust drauf habe. Wenn mich ein Spiel nicht mehr interessiert wirds gelöscht und gut ist. Aber nen Zwang es durchzuspielen habe ich nicht. Klingt bei dir iwie nach SadoMaso.


----------



## AlreadyDead (14. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Die meisten Spiele sind halt nicht so gut das ICH lange Lust drauf habe. Wenn mich ein Spiel nicht mehr interessiert wirds gelöscht und gut ist. Aber nen Zwang es durchzuspielen habe ich nicht. Klingt bei dir iwie nach SadoMaso.


 Naja man muss überlegen, du hast Geld dafür bezahlt, also willste auch jeden Cent auskosten. Oder man zockt nicht mehr weil es zu schwer ist, aber dann bin ich zu stolz und geb nicht Ruhe, ehe ich die Passage nicht geschafft habe.


----------



## kero81 (14. Dezember 2013)

Quatsch, wenns mir nicht mehr gefällt seh ich keinen Grund es weiter zu spielen...


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich leg immer wieder Pausen ein und spiele dann mal was anderes, bis mir wieder mehr die Lust an den anderen Spielen kommt. konsequenz ist dabei allerdings auch dass ich quasi nie ein Spiel lösche und sich somit so einige auf einer Festplatte tummeln. Und dass sich die Dauer eines durchspielens doch etwas sehr in die Länge ziehen kann ^^

Bei Konsolenspielen ist es ähnlich. Für meine Wii U etwa habe ich zwar bisher nur 4 Spiele, aber ich habe ja noch über 20 Wii Spiele, so dass ich hier auch nicht über mangelnde Abwechslung klagen kann


----------



## cherry_coke (18. Dezember 2013)

Es ist einfach so dass man heutzutage völlig überflutet wird. Man hat zig Spiele zur Auswahl und weiß garnicht wo man anfangen soll. Verpassen möchte man natürlich auch nichts. Anderseits wird die Zeit auch immer kostbarer je älter man wird. Schwierige Situation.

Man muss sich einfach damit abfinden nicht jedes Spiel spielen zu können.

Und wenn du weißt dass du sowieso noch offene Spiele hast, dann kauf dir erstmal keine neuen Spiele. Klar, wenn ein neues Zelda kommt kann ich mir vorstellen dass man Feuer und Flamme ist und direkt zum Release haben will. Aber wozu? Du weißt das du keine Zeit hast. Es ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, sonst hättest du nicht so ein "schlechtes Gewissen".

Manche Spiele sind MUST HAVES, die man als Gamer direkt zum Release kaufen will und soll. Ist halt ein cooles Gefühl, verstehe ich. Allerdings sollte man sich da auf eine Hand voll Games beschränken. Alle anderen Spiele kann man auch später noch zocken.

Warte einfach ab bis du Zeit für ein neues Spiel hast. Und selbst wenn das Zelda-Spiel dann ein Jahr alt ist. Es wird doch dadurch nicht schlechter. Außerdem bekommst du es dann sehr günstig. Falls es dir dann doch nicht gefällt wäre das auch nicht so schlimm.

Man muss für sich entscheiden welche Spiele einen Day 1-Kauf wert sind und welche man egtl nur wegen dem Medien-Hype will.


----------



## lipt00n (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich kenne den Zwang sehr gut.

AC3 habe ich, nach einer langen Pause, dann endlich fertiggespielt. Aber nicht mehr sonderlich enthusiastisch, nur noch Mainquest durchgeballert. Ich wollte die Pipeline für AC4 freimachen. Und eines der anderen Spiele.
Hab dann danach noch schnell Bioshock:Infinite reingeschoben und an einem Stück (8 Stunden ca.) durchgeboxt -und da musste ich mich wirklich zwingen. Das Setting und die Charaktere habe mich durchhalten lassen, das Gameplay schrie mir die ganze Zeit "Deinstallier mich! Deinstallier mich!" ins Gesicht. Ich habs dann aber durchgehalten, ein zweites Mal wollte ich das Ding echt nicht starten.
Ich muss mich zum durchspielen oft "zwingen", weil ich allergisch auf Timesinks und Backtracking reagiere. Da kommts auch vor, dass ich wirklich keinen Bock mehr habe und den Titel dann auch niemals mehr anfasse. Manche Spiele, und das ist hinterher auch ausschlaggebend ob ich es gut finde, spiele ich aber gerne in einem Rutsch bzw. zügig an wenigen Tagen hintereinander durch. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist Tomb Raider, das mich wirklich bis zuletzt bei der Stange hielt. Man kann von dem Spiel halten was man will, aber mich alten Motzkoffer stundenlang an die Kiste zu fesseln passiert auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Ion (18. Dezember 2013)

Mir geht das aktuell so mit AC4. Hier trifft ein Openworld Setting auf Piraten - normalerweise ein Traum für mich.
Aber das Spiel ist zum Teil so anspruchslos! Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ein Witz. Die KI schlichtweg dumm. Das hindert mich aktuell daran, es wirklich weiter zu spielen


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Dezember 2013)

Mir ging es bei Crysis 3 so. Das spielt dauerte zwar nur 4-5 stunden. Hab aber sicher nach jeder 30. Minute aufhören müssen, weil es einfach so ein Müll war  Das einzige was mich da doch gezwungen hat, dass Spiel durchzuspielen war...die Grafik. Ja mal der typische Grafikblender^^


----------



## Noctai (18. Dezember 2013)

Das kenne ich auch nur zu gut. Ich habe bei mir auch zu viele Spiele rumliegen wo von ich glaube, diese "unbedingt" noch durch Spielen zu müssen, auch wenn sie jetzt nicht ein so Super Gameplay haben, aber bei der Story muss ich trotzdem wissen, wie es weiter geht.. Bei mir ist es zwar eher weniger der Punkt, das ich dafür Geld bezahlt habe. Sondern, eher das ich was verpasse  
Also auch so eine Art Zwang. Bei Filmen ist das bei mir auch das selbe Problem, (gibt ja welche die sich so hinziehen mit der Story). Gibt einfach zu viele gute um zu Gucken und zu viele Games um sie durch zu Spielen. Manchmal habe ich so viele Spiele, das ich nicht mal weiß mit welches ich anfangen soll.  Klar der Zeit Faktor spielt auf jeden Fall auch eine Rolle. Naja sind wohl eher Luxus Probleme^^


----------



## mülla1 (18. Dezember 2013)

das problem kenne ich auch. hatte das zuletzt bei tomb raider. dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das ich das spiel nicht wirklich toll fand. also grafik usw sieht ja geil aus, aber die story und irgendwie auch die aufmachung des spiels hat mir nicht so recht passen wollen. und dann auch noch diese konsolen typischen quick time events dazwischen wo es nur darauf ankommt nen knöpfchen zu drücken.. naaaaaja ich weiß ja nicht.
letztenendes hab ich mich durchgequält muss ich sagen. wollte es aber unbedingt zuende bringen


----------



## shadie (18. Dezember 2013)

Jep Dito, bei mir ist das Problem aktuell bei AC4

Crysis 3 habe ich aufgehört zu zocken ... ich finde die Spiele verlieren Jahr für Jahr mehr an Unterhaltungswert
und die Entwickler geben sich gar keine richtige Mühe mehr.

Bei manchen sinds viele Kleinigkeiten wie bei AC4, man karpert ein Schiff mit Eisen, was wird abgeladen? Genau Stoff, von EIsen nix zu sehen.
Von COD fange ich gar nicht erst an, das ist für mich nur noch ein Multiplayer SPiel...

Sogar ein LOL bei dem man im Prinzip IMMER die gleiche Map sieht ist Abwechslungsreicher....


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Dezember 2013)

CoD hat aber definitv im SP mehr Spaß gemacht als Crysis 3.


----------



## Murdoch (18. Dezember 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Mir ging es bei Crysis 3 so. Das spielt dauerte zwar nur 4-5 stunden. Hab aber sicher nach jeder 30. Minute aufhören müssen, weil es einfach so ein Müll war  Das einzige was mich da doch gezwungen hat, dass Spiel durchzuspielen war...die Grafik. Ja mal der typische Grafikblender^^


 
Ging mir genauso. 

Den nächsten teil spiele ich gar net mehr.


----------



## shadie (18. Dezember 2013)

Was macht an cutscenes bitte Spaß?

Die einzigen games die mir dieses Jahr etwas Spaß gemacht haben waren dishonored, klar LOl habe ich angefangen
und GTA 5 auf der Xbox und Payday 2

Der Rest wie BF4 COD Crysis usw ist einfach wieder genau das selbe gewesen wie die Jahre davor.
Für mich ist Grafik einfach nicht alles, mir kommts aufs Gameplay drauf an und die Story.

Spiele wie Gothic 1-3 die man gerne mal 3-4 Mal durchgespielt hat gibt es einfach viel zu selten weil man sich immer weniger Mühe gibt und nur noch auf Grafik achtet (Siehe Gothic Arcania)


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2013)

Vor 1-2 Jahren war es bei mir auch recht schlimm.
Zig Spiele auf der Platte gehabt, immer wieder irgendwas angefangen, aber nie beendet.

Zum einen können die Spiele oftmals nicht mehr begeistern (nicht selten das man schon nach 1-2h keine Lust mehr hat), zum anderen hab ich oft den Fehler gemacht zuviele Blockbuster zeitnah zu kaufen.

Mittlerweile zock ich nur noch aktiv maximal 2 Games parallel. 
Wenn ich zuviel verschiedene Spiele anfange, endet das in Chaos.


----------



## Vaion (18. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir geht es schon seit Monaten so dass ich eigentlich brauchbares Material zum Zocken habe, auch meine Lieblingsspiele sind dabei. Komme aber nicht zum zocken, warum auch immer.


Gruß vaion


----------

